

Two Scoops of Django 1.6 – $12 on Amazon - maheart
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Scoops-Django-Best-Practices/dp/098146730X/

======
maheart
I don't usually post stuff like this, but I know that Python+Django are pretty
popular in this community and startups, and this book covers good things like:
security, deployment, and other "good bits".

